# the Recruit your team MUST have?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

July is the biggest month of recruiting for college basketball. I was just wondering what different team's fans feelings were on the top prospect for their respective teams. Not a guy that's already signed or verbally committed, but a guy who's still out there - someone who you think either your team HAS to have to get over the top or maybe if he comes will make your team a sure thing as a NCAA Tournament/Final Four/National Championship team.

Who's that guy for your team?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Florida NEEDS to get this kid


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNC really doesn't need anyone at this moment. The only two kids with an offer currently are Harrison Barnes ('10), and James McAdoo ('11). If we get Barnes (which isn't likely) with Bullock and Marshall already committed we would have our most talented team possibly ever. Our 12th man would likely be a top 100 recruit.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wisconsin needs Vander Blue. He's shot up the rankings since committing to Wisconsin and has since decommitted. If he doesn't end up at UW our class is totally screwed.


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

Blue Magic said:


> Florida NEEDS to get this kid


Brandon Knight would be a great fit for any team.. So excited to see who gets him.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

as great as barnes is duke needs mcadoo.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We dont need anyone, we need Henson to stay.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

definitely Josh Smith


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Who's the favorite for Harrison Barnes right now?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

We already got ours...




<----------------------


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Some of you need to read the rules of the thread for this to be fun


----------



## NorthSideHatrik (Mar 11, 2003)

I would have said Fab Melo, but he committed to stupid syracuse today.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> Some of you need to read the rules of the thread for this to be fun



I know and I'm sorry... couldn't help myself. I really hope we get Gilchrist even though he won't be eligible for a while. Getting Knight would be huge. I can only hope and pray.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

didn't Gilchrist _just_ turn 16 or something like that??? he's a child!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

NorthSideHatrik said:


> I would have said Fab Melo, but he committed to stupid syracuse today.


he did? Kansas was high on his list that sucks


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

Carmel Bouchman
Cameron Ayers
Ashton Pankey
Jelan Kendrick

Bouchman is picking between TU and Saint Mary's, and it's extremely unlikely he doesn't pick TU. I dont know if Ayers' and Pankey's interest in us has cooled, but they were on our radar for a while. Kendrick would be one of the two greatest signings in Temple history. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

TM said:


> didn't Gilchrist _just_ turn 16 or something like that??? he's a child!


Exactly. He won't be available until 2011. He's gonna make some team a championship contender.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Syracuse got theirs...God i was so happy when Fab Melo committed to Syracuse


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Fab Melo... for some reason that name makes me think of someone else that played for Cuse...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Four_Season_Hustler said:


> Syracuse got theirs...God i was so happy when Fab Melo committed to Syracuse


The 7 foot foreigner? Good pick-up.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Woops, I never picked...

I'm going with Irving. I'm so tired of SG's being forced to play out of position for Duke. And I don't want a PG that all he can do is pass and hoist up 3's. They're always going to get guys that can camp out on the 3 point line. Basketball nowadays is all about penetration. They need a guy who can get in the lane and either finish or pass. I just don't know if Thornton is good enough. Irving would be a great addition.


----------

